# Coffee expert tastes pumpkin spice lattes



## baking fool

hilarious

Coffee Expert Reviews Pumpkin Spice Lattes - YouTube

like this nabob commercial

Taste Test - Extended | The Nabob Coffee Co. - YouTube


----------



## bakechef

I was expecting the guy in the first video to be more of a pretentious boob, like "this doesn't fit into my narrow view of what coffee should be, and it's from a chain so it's trash!"  It's kind of refreshing to see a coffee "expert" understanding that there are different strokes for different folks. 

I like coffee, I like vanilla creamer or the pumpkin creamer that's out right now, I add some stevia to it.  I buy decent coffee and grind it in store, I like for the taste of coffee to come through, but I can't do it straight up.  Like red wine, my taste buds get easily overwhelmed, and all I can taste is the bitter.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm the same way - I don't like the bitterness, either. I use hazelnut creamer. 

This reminded me of this article I saw yesterday. Talk about a generation gap - I can't believe people got so excited about a recipe for pumpkin pie spice 

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-pumpkin-pie-spice-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-69245


----------



## bakechef

That's funny.  I'm pretty sure there are those who think this whole pumpkin spice thing is new.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> That's funny.  I'm pretty sure there are those who think this whole pumpkin spice thing is new.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




I've never had a pumpkin spice drink of any kind.  I assume it contains pumpkin flavor along with pumpkin pie spices.  As opposed to pumpkin pie spices, which contains no pumpkin.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> I've never had a pumpkin spice drink of any kind.  I assume it contains pumpkin flavor along with pumpkin pie spices.  As opposed to pumpkin pie spices, which contains no pumpkin.



It can go either way, usually things are just spiced like a pumpkin pie would be, others have pumpkin flavor too.


----------



## taxlady

I can't stand any of the flavoured creamers or coffees. If I want a vanilla flavour, I will add real vanilla. The few times I have tried the flavoured stuff, I found the chemical taste overwhelming.

And when I'm not buying organic, Fair Trade coffee, Nabob is one of the brands I like.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I can't stand any of the flavoured creamers or coffees. If I want a vanilla flavour, I will add real vanilla. The few times I have tried the flavoured stuff, I found the chemical taste overwhelming.
> 
> And when I'm not buying organic, Fair Trade coffee, Nabob is one of the brands I like.



I like buying the coffee plain, the flavored ones seem to smell nice, but the flavor usually either tastes weird to me or I can't taste it at all.

I do like the vanilla creamer, never detected any strange chemical taste, even though they are far from natural.  My favorite is my store's store brand french vanilla.


----------

